# Clearwater Beach Florida Retirment Community Recomendations needed



## greginky (Nov 30, 2015)

I am Considering retiring to Clearwater Beach FL area. I would love to hear from people in the know about Senior Apartment housing in that area. What are some good places to look. If they have income limits I need to know what they are.Here are my criteria.

1) If there are Income caps for 1 and 2 people probably up to $30k per year
2)$1000/mo rent or less, I could go maybe a little more
3)I really would like a balcony/Lanai
4)1 or 2 bedrooms
5)I would like a washer/dryer hookup in the apartment
6)Activities
7)Pool
8)A hot tub would be nice but not 100% necessary
9)Exercise facilities
10)Independent living
11)A dishwasher would be a nice amenity too


----------



## Manatee (Nov 30, 2015)

http://realtor.com is a good place to look at the housing market, both to rent or to buy.


----------



## greginky (Dec 1, 2015)

Manatee said:


> http://realtor.com is a good place to look at the housing market, both to rent or to buy.



Thank you Manatee but my problem with that site is  that there is not a filter for Senior apartments, just apartments, and I would really like a senior apartment. Unless I over  looked it.Never mind, I found that filter but it is like all of the other sites I have tried and says zero results found which I know to not be true because I found one site that had many listings, I just wish I could find a site that I really liked to search for senior independent living, that is why I joined this forum, maybe someone can recommend a good site or just word of mouth from people who live there. I think my problem will be that my income may be too high for most senior apartments so I may have to find a regular apartment with no income restrictions, but then I do not have the senior community around me. Not a good trade off in my opinion.


----------



## oldman (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a home in Clearwater that I visit now and then. My friends down there kid me by telling everyone that I'm the only person that they know that goes north for the winter. I was going to retire down there, but when I left United, I picked up a job flying for a private leasing company that flies company execs around the U.S. I fly for only one client and that suits me. I get enough flying in to keep me happy. 

This is what I can tell you about that area. Right now, like most places in Florida, it is very crowded. When the Northerners come down, the place is nuts with people. It's even hard to get a seat in a restaurant. The roads are also crammed. As for apartments and real estate, the thing to remember is that the closer you are to the water, the higher the rent or cost to buy. You may be able to get something for $1000.00, but not near the beach, if you want it to be nice and at least 1200 sq. ft. If you have a car and can drive, I would recommend the Countryside area. It's a safe community and close to everything. My home is there and I am 20 minutes from Tampa airport and 20 minutes from Clearwater Beach. There are many apts. in the area around the mall and i am sure they rent for under $1000.00 a month. Try a place called Inverness. I would also recommend getting into a complex that has a pool and hot tub. The zip code is 33761. Check out this site: http://www.forrent.com/find/FL/metro-Tampa+Bay/Clearwater

If you need more info, please ask. Good luck.


----------



## greginky (Dec 3, 2015)

oldman said:


> I have a home in Clearwater that I visit now and then. My friends down there kid me by telling everyone that I'm the only person that they know that goes north for the winter. I was going to retire down there, but when I left United, I picked up a job flying for a private leasing company that flies company execs around the U.S. I fly for only one client and that suits me. I get enough flying in to keep me happy.
> 
> This is what I can tell you about that area. Right now, like most places in Florida, it is very crowded. When the Northerners come down, the place is nuts with people. It's even hard to get a seat in a restaurant. The roads are also crammed. As for apartments and real estate, the thing to remember is that the closer you are to the water, the higher the rent or cost to buy. You may be able to get something for $1000.00, but not near the beach, if you want it to be nice and at least 1200 sq. ft. If you have a car and can drive, I would recommend the Countryside area. It's a safe community and close to everything. My home is there and I am 20 minutes from Tampa airport and 20 minutes from Clearwater Beach. There are many apts. in the area around the mall and i am sure they rent for under $1000.00 a month. Try a place called Inverness. I would also recommend getting into a complex that has a pool and hot tub. The zip code is 33761. Check out this site: http://www.forrent.com/find/FL/metro-Tampa+Bay/Clearwater
> 
> If you need more info, please ask. Good luck.


Thank you for the info oldman. I will give it a look


----------



## Waterlilly (Dec 18, 2015)

I live in Crystal River, just north of Clearwater (which is where I was born and grew up), my daughters live in Palm Harbor which is a very nice area. I agree that Countryside is nice and everything about the beach area rent. You may have some luck if you contact a realtor and ask some questions, maybe a condo that is available.  There are investors that buy those condos just to rent. Good luck and you will love it here!


----------



## greginky (Dec 21, 2015)

Waterlilly said:


> I live in Crystal River, just north of Clearwater (which is where I was born and grew up), my daughters live in Palm Harbor which is a very nice area. I agree that Countryside is nice and everything about the beach area rent. You may have some luck if you contact a realtor and ask some questions, maybe a condo that is available.  There are investors that buy those condos just to rent. Good luck and you will love it here!



Is countryside the name of an apartment building or a town


----------



## Waterlilly (Dec 21, 2015)

It is like a suburb of Clearwater.


----------

